

Attack GoDaddy - better than a boycott - RobertKohr
https://plus.google.com/115702843161763309837/posts/2QqAe6xP7Xk

======
RobertKohr
Update:

GoDaddy's page rank is now 7 NameCheap's page rank is now 6

My two sites puny sites that now direct "Domain Registration" to NameCheap are
ranked 5.

It doesn't take much folks, but we really need site owners adding the link to
their footers to have an effect. I think if 20-30 sites with even a slight
page ranking joined in, it would work.

Please add this html to your pages: <a
href="[http://www.namecheap.com>Domain](http://www.namecheap.com>Domain)
Registration</a> and share this post with anyone you can.

~~~
aiurtourist
Your cookies or location might be affecting the result order.

I'm in the SF bay area and, with a cookieless Chrome incognito window, I see
GoDaddy as result #1 and NameCheap as result #4 — _after_ three sponsored
results, one of which is also GoDaddy.

------
ars
You got a mention on yahoo news: <http://news.yahoo.com/daddy-really-
screwed-152315768.html> via The Atlantic Wire
[http://www.theatlanticwire.com/politics/2011/12/go-daddy-
rea...](http://www.theatlanticwire.com/politics/2011/12/go-daddy-really-
screwed/46666/)

------
jinxmal
You're on wikipedia.
[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go_Daddy#Backing_of_SOPA.2C_and...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Go_Daddy#Backing_of_SOPA.2C_and_resultant_boycott)

